# Passat - Cold weather, will not start though it was brought in to thaw out.



## gamber (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a 2003 Passat 4motion with the ATQ V6. 

*Background:* 
During a recent bout of cold weather (-20 Celsius), the car first stated to sputter then ceased to run. I assumed this was a frozen fuel line issue. 

*Incident 1:* 
Added methyl hydrate to the tank and had it placed in a warm garage to thaw out. 

First time, this worked, no problems, ran fine, until left out overnight in the cold 

*Incident 2:* 
After being parked outside overnight in the cold, again seemingly starved for fuel. Moved it again to a warm garage, started and ran fine, but only for 10 km or so. 

Second time, worked again, same process as above, post thaw, started and ran fine. Parked outside in cold again, next morning, no start. 

*Incident 3:* 
Third time, again towed to garage of friend, warmed it up again. In spite of being warm, it will not start at all. 

*Symptoms/Feedback from Independent Local Garage* 
At this time, I towed the car to a local independent garage (non-VW), he found that the oil was down 1.5 litres (the car has 260k and uses a litre of oil between changes at 5k, why the recent consumption, I don't know) and fears that being down on oil and the cold weather, something in the top end is not right. He did a compression test on cylinder 1 and it registered 60 psi. At no time did the car ever show a low oil pressure light. 

Any indication on where to turn? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 02GLXWag6stk (May 23, 2008)

Perhaps with your HIGH mileage (260K?), the bulb for the Oil Pressure Warning Light BLEW OUT! and
you wouldn't have realized it!

It's wise, especially living in the temps you do... to check the oil level at every gas fill up.

Tons of posts on the V6 ATQ,AHA being oil consumption monsters/leakers!

Few posters here and on Passatworld have invested/installed an Oil Pressure Gauge to see REAL time what the PSI's are, and are paying a hefty price for not doing so.

I had someone install a NewSouth Oil Pressure gauge mounted on the steering column three years ago for piece of mind/insurance, as well as a Thor plate versus the fragile belly pan.


----------

